# Stihl SH85 no start



## theoldwizard1 (May 30, 2016)

I have a Stihl SH85 blower/vac that suddenly is a "no start". I used it yesterday and today it won't start. It acts like it is flooded _(it has always been easy to flood; one or 2 pull with the choke on; turn the choke off and one or 2 more pulls.)_

Cleaned the air filter
Cleaned the muffler (piston looks perfect)
New spark plug (NGK BPMR7A)
Definitely has spark and fuel. Fuel is E10 and I use Stihl full synthetic oil. _(I would have to drive over 50 mile round trip for "pure" gasoline.)_

What should I check next ?


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2016)

theoldwizard1 said:


> I have a Stihl SH85 blower/vac that suddenly is a "no start". I used it yesterday and today it won't start. It acts like it is flooded _(it has always been easy to flood; one or 2 pull with the choke on; turn the choke off and one or 2 more pulls.)_
> 
> Cleaned the air filter
> Cleaned the muffler (piston looks perfect)
> ...


Take the air filter off and pull it rapidly and and non stop for 10 pulls and see if it was just flooded . I had this happen today on a trimmer.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (May 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Take the air filter off and pull it rapidly and and non stop for 10 pulls and see if it was just flooded . I had this happen today on a trimmer.


WOW ! Quick and easy solution !! I also re-set the low and high speed screws. Looks like I will have to disassemble the housing to adjust the idle screw _(stalls at idle)_.

Time for a new filter ? The Stihl filter is 2 layers, a typical foam pre-filter and a much heavier/stiffer _(more restrictive ?)_ back side. The Stens 100-739 appears to be a single layer. Anyone using the Stens filter ?


----------

